# New Pics - October 08, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Oct08

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad you were able to put that pigeon's beak back in place. Poor thing. I hope it has a good life now.

Thanks for your promise to me about trying to save the birds because of my father's illness. It'll be like creating a positive to zero out the negative.  

The other birds are cute too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye said:


> Glad you were able to put that pigeon's beak back in place. Poor thing. I hope it has a good life now.
> 
> Thanks for your promise to me about trying to save the birds because of my father's illness. It'll be like creating a positive to zero out the negative.


This pigeon is doing just fine and will probably be released in the next day or so. The little hole where the upper beak went through the lower is nicely closed up now .. no damage to the tongue, so I think all will be well.

Garye, my father passed away on June 12 at the age of 90. He had a very long and very good life, but his passing really took a toll on me. He had been living with me and my husband for the past six years, and to have him suddenly gone was a blow that just about did me in.

I will be hoping and praying that your father is able to recover from his cancer and have many more good years with you and the rest of his family. I will definitely keep up with the pigeon rescues and all the others too .. consider them a tribute to your father.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, so sorry to learn of your father's passing. Ninety years - he must have lived an incredible life! How wonderful that you were able to have him with you for the past six years.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Terry, so sorry to learn of your father's passing. Ninety years - he must have lived an incredible life! How wonderful that you were able to have him with you for the past six years.


Thank you, Terri. My father was an incredible and very special man, and I was blessed to have him with me for the last years of his life. I just finished taking him and my Mom to their final resting place at the end of August .. up on a lovely hill behind our family home of 40 years ago. Obviously, they had been cremated, and I spread their ashes together in a place that I felt they would have liked. http://www.rims.net/LaVeta2006/target20.html

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, my condolences. I read your posts about your father going with you to pick up birds and how he helped you with the bags of seed that you leave at the lake and thought how wonderful that you were able to have him with you and share things with.

That is a beautiful place where you spread your parents' ashes. 

I know it has been hard. God bless.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Terry,

What a beautiful spot! Your picture is lovely.

Although this is a little late, I hope you will like Mary Frye's poem, "_*Do Not Stand At My Grave and Weep*_." (note: over the years there have been shortened versions)

Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.

I am in a thousand winds that blow,
I am the softly falling snow.
I am the gentle showers of rain,
I am the fields of ripening grain.

I am in the morning hush, 
I am in the graceful rush
Of beautiful birds in circling flight,
I am the star shine of the night.

I am in flowers that bloom,
I am in a quiet room,
I am the birds that sing,
I am in each lovely thing.

Do not stand at my grave and cry,
* I am not there. I did not die.*


To all others, I hope the words bring peace...

Thanks to Larry, for sending me the complete poem...


Here is the website...I hope it works:

http:/www.magicinterludes.net/snowyoutlet/farewell.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Maggie and Shi for the kind words and lovely poem.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...I spread their ashes together in a place that I felt they would have liked. http://www.rims.net/LaVeta2006/target20.html
> Terry


What a beautiful place you chose!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Terri! The scenery where I grew up is truly beautiful. If you go forward/back from the link there are some other pictures of the area where I grew up as well as a bunch of pictures taken on I-40 westbound coming home.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That area always seems so peaceful.

The New Mexico mesas look like they would appeal to pigeons searching for a home.


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*aww*

You've got baby duckies! I'd like to personally smack the pet shop who sold those beautiful babies to random teenagers. That is ridiculous. 

The pigeon with the hurt beak is lookin' grrrreat. Glad to hear the mend is going well.

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mrflapper said:


> You've got baby duckies! I'd like to personally smack the pet shop who sold those beautiful babies to random teenagers. That is ridiculous. Tiff


Yeah .. I know .. at least these two made it to a safe haven and will be OK. I'm pretty sure I know exactly which pet store these two came from, and it has been a thorn in my side for years. 

Terry


----------

